
Ask HN: What about the software industry in Iran? - erkanerol
I am a Turkish Software Developer and I wonder at the status of software industry in Iran? Do you have any experience or knowledge? I have made some researches about conferences, meetups, events etc but I haven&#x27;t found anything.
======
hadi290
I'm a developer from Iran. because of US sanctions there are multiple cloning
startups for every major global app and websites like amazon, uber, airbnb,
waze, google/apple app stores, itunes, netflix etc. some of them are very
popular like digikala, snapp, bazaar, etc. community is very young, although
there has been a lot of new conferences and events in last few years, there is
no huge international event that I know of.

------
efazati
I'm developer and CTO in Iran companies these days software industry grow fast
in Iran, maybe because of dollar rate or progress of removing sanctions

Many investor and global companies try to come to Iran and i think every day
software industry going bigger

~~~
shadowtree
True, but careful.

US sanctions still apply, which essentially blocks a major business and money
pipe. Includes EU firms, as they need to be able to trade with US.

Also means you can’t partner or sell to US software cos, so no exit strategy.

One of a few countries affected: Cuba, Iran, North Korea, Sudan, Syria, and
the region of Crimea.

Rule of thumb: if Salesforce.com is not available, something is not right.

~~~
BrandoElFollito
This, and the fact that many companies are watching US closely to avoid
collateral damage. European banks are an example: they are theorically
independent, yet they fear an American slash back on their US operations in
case they would go to Iran on their own. Nobody wants to be the new Societe
Generale.

------
tastyham
US companies cannot buy, sell, or work on open source with Iranians due to
sanctions, which probably hurts a lot.

------
Top19
Worked for Oracle. They block all downloads, even of the free stuff, from
computers in Iran.

------
javadparvaresh
I am an Iranian software developer which I live in Ankara/Turkey. The IT
Industry in Iran and turkey is a little different. Because of sanctions using
cloud infrastructure is not popular in Iran and most of the companies are
using their own private infrastructure which causes high cost and less
reliable services.

Meetups in Ankara is so popular too. In Ankara, we have at least a meeting
every 2 days but in Iran, it may be a meeting per 2 weeks. The most of meeting
in Ankara is technical and they talk about technologies and tools, in Iran,
most of the meeting is about business and startups.

------
tarun_anand
check out recommender.io and contact the founders. there is a very active
software industry and i met a few of them in germany last year

